# HONG KONG | The Henderson | 190m | 623ft | 36 fl | U/C



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/27


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Christie’s announces new Asia Pacific headquarters at ‘The Henderson’ in Hong Kong Opening in 2024 *
Press Release _Excerpt_
July 27, 2021

Christie’s is pleased to announce that we will relocate our Asia Pacific headquarters in 2024 to The Henderson, a striking new urban landmark on Murray Road in Central, Hong Kong designed by Zaha Hadid Architects. With 50,000 square feet of art-inspired space anchoring four storeys within new tower, Christie’s will be able to provide exceptional service to clients with our first year-round saleroom and state-of-the-art gallery presence in Asia. Christie’s iconic new home in the luxury centre of the city is poised to become a worldwide destination for collectors, with a signature profile on the Hong Kong skyline. 

This investment affirms Christie’s leadership in Asia and commitment to the region, further strengthening our capability to connect and better serve the rapidly growing number of Asian collectors through an unrivaled global network of salerooms and specialists. The decision not only underscores Christie’s confidence in Hong Kong as the preeminent art and culture hub in Asia, but also testifies to the strong resilience of the art market in the region and beyond.

The establishment of our first year-round saleroom and gallery space in Hong Kong will provide Christie’s with the long-needed flexibility to transform our sales and events schedule from two main seasons a year, to year-round programming, and to embrace opportunities for greater creativity and innovation. 

More : Christie’s announces new Asia Pacific headquarters at ‘The Henderson’ in Hong Kong Opening in 2024 | Christie's


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/28


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Christie’s Asia to hold year-round sales at new headquarters in Hong Kong from 2024*
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
July 27, 2021

Auctioneer Christie’s has signed a 10-year lease on a new Asia Pacific headquarters in Hong Kong that will allow it to hold year-round auctions and private sales from 2024.

The building, called The Henderson, is being developed in the city’s Central district on Hong Kong Island by Henderson Land in the space where the Murray Road multistorey car park used to stand. It is designed by Zaha Hadid Architects, the British firm named after and founded by the late British-Iraqi star architect.

Francis Belin, president of Christie’s Asia, said talks for the auction house to move in as an anchor tenant began last year. The move from its current premises in Alexandra House, also in Central, will allow the French-owned auction house to ramp up sales volume to capture the growing demand for art and luxury items in the region, he said.

It would allow Christie’s to hold 20 weeks of sales scheduled around six “marquee” auctions dedicated to different categories, a model more in line with the how the rest of the world works, Belin added. The company will abandon its twice-yearly spring and autumn sales at the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre in Wan Chai and hold all auctions and private sales in-house.

Belin is confident that Hong Kong, despite recent political turmoil, will remain the regional hub for the high-end art trade, even if some commercial galleries have scaled back or left the city amid growing regulatory uncertainty for businesses that show art in public.

More : Christie’s move to new Asia HQ allows year-round auctions


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/2


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/7


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

Quite fast now. At least with the core. I think the floors will need more time, as they are not that standardised and vary a lot.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/17


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/18


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/7


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/8


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This development has been featured in Henderson Land's ad on their 45th anniversary along with IFC2.

Hong Kong Tramways 14 (Henderson Land Group) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## NegaSado (May 23, 2004)

Today:


----------



## NegaSado (May 23, 2004)

Yesterday (going up right next to BOC):


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/14

IMG_2515 by veryamateurish, on Flickr

IMG_2506 by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/29


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/30


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

That glass doesn’t match the renderings.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm quite sure that the facade in the lower picture is just a temporary layer and they'll change it to the rendering later.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/20


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/21


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/25


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/29


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/10


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/12


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/16


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

now, bank of china tower is very hidden. bank of china should be thicker and taller


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/22


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/26


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/29


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/6


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/10


----------



## sdiegub (Jan 1, 2009)

back in March
more on Diego Perez (@lensloci) • Instagram photos and videos

The Henderson
Zaha Hadid Architects
Hong Kong (HK) - 2018 tbc

_DSC0322 (1) · D. Perez ©


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/1

IMG_2138_1_DxO by Kelvin Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/9


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/13


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/19


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/27


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/31


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/14


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/16










Unfortunately it's getting more hidden as CK2 rises.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/20


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/24


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/29


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/8


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 27 by JACUS ZHOU


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/23

221223160503_M10 by photochoi, on Flickr

221223190856_M10 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## 8y8 (7 d ago)

Not a huge fan of Zaha (anymore), but this looks quite promising.


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

I’m still a little nervous about the glass. But I think this will be amazing when finished.


----------

